# Handmade spinner bait



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just started making my own spinner and buzzbaits. Wanted to know What you guys thought. This is bluegill.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty neat looking!


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you I can't wait to come up with some other color schemes...any suggestions would be welcome. Thinking sexy shad


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

ltaylor8959 said:


> Just started making my own spinner and buzzbaits. Wanted to know What you guys thought. This is bluegill.


Beautiful work. I love the skirt material and color.


----------



## Beegle (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the skirt color combination and the paint on the head.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

That is a cool look it looks a blue gill a perch one would be nice looking to


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ask the fish, there the customer!  but I like it!


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy shad


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Firetiger


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleeding shad buzzbait


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

ltaylor8959 said:


> Just started making my own spinner and buzzbaits. Wanted to know What you guys thought. This is bluegill.


Nicely done. Get out and drown it. and not in the street in front of your house.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol. They look ten times better in the water. The colors come alive. Working on a black and blue spinner right now


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Firetiger


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

black and blue flake


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

White?


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a white Pearl. I need a few more colors yet


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Black and blue flake


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Nice job I'm sure they'll work


----------

